# Chesterfield Twp State Game Area



## McCain (Mar 16, 2014)

Has anyone ever squirrel hunted the Chesterfield Twp State Game Area? I would like to try, never done it. Got my first turkey last spring and would to try for squirrel.


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

If you're talking about off 25 near gratiot, I got one squirrel and two rabbit there last winter. I plan on going again real soon.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up!!! Never heard of the area before today.....can't wait to go out and try it.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!! Never heard of the area before today.....can't wait to go out and try it.



:lol: Maybe we should all get together and have a squirrel camp there. It's only like a mile from a Buscemi's so we'd have a great access to pizza and beer.


----------



## McCain (Mar 16, 2014)

Let's do it, I'm in


----------

